# Adding dry pollen sub to splits?



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I made three splits about 3 weeks ago and introduced caged queens to them. We are in a severe drought and there is very little pollen being brought into the hives. Two weeks ago I took and empty frame from each hive and filled the cells with dry Bee Pro pollen sub. I checked the splits today and they all had 2-3 frames of capped brood in them. There was considerably less dry pollen sub in the frames than there was when I put it in the hives, but there was a good bit of it on the floor of each hive. I can't tell if the bees have used the pollen sub or have cleaned it out of the frames. 

Anyone have any experience using pollen sub this way? I am reluctant to make "wet" pollen sub this time of year due to risking a Small Hive Beetle invasion.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like its working! Why change. I woud add more and keep feeding. I am so delighted I don't have that pest to deal with.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

recall a Michael Palmer (if I recall correctly, 50 /50 chance) video where he did just that for a cell builder.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Brad 

I'm across the state line in the the Florida panhandle so we have similar weather. To keep down the potential of inviting SHB I place the dry pollen sub in a chicken feeder fifty yards or so away from the hives. The type I use is made to be used outside and keeps the pollen sub dry. If they need it they will find it. If they are able to get to it deer will eat it also they love it so beware.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Vance I don't know if it's working or not. I initially gave each split a frame with enough pollen in it to likely raise what brood they've got capped.

Salty, I remember a video of MP putting collected pollen into a frame. I don't remember seeing him put dry pollen sub in one. He may have and I might not have seen that video. If you find it, post it up please.

GSkip, I am going to put a feeder up for the sub. I'd like to see a picture of what you are using. The reason I put it straight into the comb was to maybe give them a head start.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad Bee said:


> I checked the splits today and they all had 2-3 frames of capped brood in them.


:thumbsup:

i've put dry sub out on an outer cover turned upside down and it worked great.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

as an afterthought if you put it outside your nucs will be competing with the big colonies for it. i would consider giving all of that capped brood a chance to emerge and then giving them patties small enough that they can consume them pretty quick, especially if you have beetle blasters in the hives.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. What kind of sub did you use SP?

These are the Frost queens. So far so good. They are nice long queens and are laying a very good pattern.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Brad a 2ft piece of 4inch pvc with a end cap hung from a tree works good too. You cab also add the square opening cap to keep it dry also.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad Bee said:


> What kind of sub did you use SP?


it's been a few years, but i think it was called ultra bee by mann lake.

after thinking more about during the day, 3 frames of capped brood should be 6 frames of bees soon. you may already have a decent enough population in those hive to get them to mid august and see what happens with the goldenrod this year.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion Billboard.

That's right SP. I'll just have to wait and see. If it doesn't start raining soon.....


----------

